# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Change my username.

## IM708

I'm getting sick of the current name so can it be changed from ironmaiden708 to IM708? Thanks

----------


## D7M

PM *Admin*, bro

----------


## IM708

Alright, good idea

----------


## IM708

Bump

----------


## PT

yea admin has to do it for you

----------


## IM708

> yea admin has to do it for you


 pmed him 3 days ago.

----------


## PT

i know he has been really busy but i'll shoot him a pm letting him know

----------


## *Admin*

Yes this type of thing is put on the back burner whne its busy and with the holiday it has been busier t han ever...

----------


## IM708

Thanks much

----------

